# Mirror, mirror on the wall, am I really between them all?



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

(Clever title, I think.)

Alright, so I was wondering if it is bad that I pretty much cursed/blessed (depending on your view) with a contradictory personality, or if maybe I'm just two-faced and don't know it.

I am a Cancer-Leo cusp (for those of you who do astrology also),
Pretty much right on the line between IEI and EIE,
INTP yet apparently ESFJ as well,

Is it really possible to be born with a borderline personality? I find all of this strange and don't know what to think of it.
I feel like maybe I have something wrong with me, but I'm not sure and there are likely people who would know on here.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> (Clever title, I think.)
> 
> Alright, so I was wondering if it is bad that I pretty much cursed/blessed (depending on your view) with a contradictory personality, or if maybe I'm just two-faced and don't know it.
> 
> ...


Chose an interesting place to put this.

Types have different patterns under different systems. I'm still learning about socionics and can't speak too much to IEI and EIE, but INTP and ESFJ are literally functional opposites, which makes me think you are either living out your inferior (one way or the other) or you are actually neither, depending on what's going on in your life. 

Do you feel a sense of internal conflict? Does your internal state stand out to you in some way, some extreme?


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Chose an interesting place to put this.
> 
> Types have different patterns under different systems. I'm still learning about socionics and can't speak too much to IEI and EIE, but INTP and ESFJ are literally functional opposites, which makes me think you are either living out your inferior (one way or the other) or you are actually neither, depending on what's going on in your life.
> 
> Do you feel a sense of internal conflict? Does your internal state stand out to you in some way, some extreme?


(I figured this was as good a place as anywhere else.)
I always feel like I'm battling myself when I'm in social situations. Part of me screams to do one thing like be shy wait for a chance to talk ect, and the other screams the opposite like jump right in speak your mind, ect. I usually have to just ignore the battle, focus on what's happening, and decide which way I'll react based on the situation. Whichever will keep me alive. 
A majority of the time, I simply find it easier to stick to my INTP roots. 
Hmmm...They say that some INTPs have a habit of being a chameleon. Could that be it?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> (I figured this was as good a place as anywhere else.)
> I always feel like I'm battling myself when I'm in social situations. Part of me screams to do one thing like be shy wait for a chance to talk ect, and the other screams the opposite like jump right in speak your mind, ect. I usually have to just ignore the battle, focus on what's happening, and decide which way I'll react based on the situation. Whichever will keep me alive.
> A majority of the time, I simply find it easier to stick to my INTP roots.
> Hmmm...They say that some INTPs have a habit of being a chameleon. Could that be it?


The thing is, INTP is Ti-dominant. Under MBTI I suppose this could be an expression of inferior Fe, especially if you've been under a lot of pressure lately, but is Thinking (particularly Ti) your dominant function? Have you read up on the functions, how they work and manifest?

As for the relation to socionics, that's where it could get more interesting. I don't know how IEI or EIE would explain your expressed preference for Ti, assuming it isn't your base function.


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> The thing is, INTP is Ti-dominant. Under MBTI I suppose this could be an expression of inferior Fe, especially if you've been under a lot of pressure lately, but is Thinking (particularly Ti) your dominant function? Have you read up on the functions, how they work and manifest?
> 
> As for the relation to socionics, that's where it could get more interesting. I don't know how IEI or EIE would explain your expressed preference for Ti, assuming it isn't your base function.


Haven't the slightest clue. When I did the functions all I did was get confused + a headache so I disregarded it.
(Also, on a side note, I hope I'm not wasting your time...)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> Haven't the slightest clue. When I did the functions all I did was get confused + a headache so I disregarded it.
> (Also, on a side note, I hope I'm not wasting your time...)


Hmmm.

What did you relate to about INTP, then? Have you researched the MBTI types in their own right, even without delving into cognitive functions?


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> What did you relate to about INTP, then? Have you researched the MBTI types in their own right, even without delving into cognitive functions?


Well, I just re-took the functions test and got Si - Ni - Fi - Ti - Te - Fe - Ne - Se
Does that clarify anything?
Also, I related to pretty much the way that they think. Here: INTP Profile I relate to basically everything on that page.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> Well, I just re-took the functions test and got Si - Ni - Fi - Ti - Te - Fe - Ne - Se
> Does that clarify anything?
> Also, I related to pretty much the way that they think. Here: INTP Profile I relate to basically everything on that page.


Wow, I forgot how misleading those profiles can be.. just in the first three paragraphs I read a lot of traits that you can also attribute to other types. I don't think much of the overall profile is INTP-specific at all, though the functions section is a bit better.

Your spread on the functions exam indicates to me, if anything, dominant introvert over extravert, probable introverted perceiver. From a few things I've read of yours in the intervening time, I suspect possible Si dominance, ISxJ, though you'd really have to fill a questionnaire out in the type me section for an in-depth evaluation.


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Wow, I forgot how misleading those profiles can be.. just in the first three paragraphs I read a lot of assumptions that you can attribute to other types. I don't think much of this is INTP-specific at all.
> 
> Your spread on the functions exam indicates to me, if anything, dominant introvert over extravert, probable introverted perceiver. From a few things I've read of yours in the intervening time, I suspect possible Si dominance, ISxJ, though you'd really have to fill a questionnaire out in the type me section for an in-depth evaluation.


You are so helpful, thank you so much! I'm very happy you decided to take a little time and help me out here. You are amazing~ I will go do that.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> You are so helpful, thank you so much! I'm very happy you decided to take a little time and help me out here. You are amazing~ I will go do that.


You're welcome. I'll look out for your thread.


----------



## zyxwvut (Nov 15, 2010)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> (Clever title, I think.)
> 
> Alright, so I was wondering if it is bad that I pretty much cursed/blessed (depending on your view) with a contradictory personality, or if maybe I'm just two-faced and don't know it.
> 
> ...


The first problem you have is thinking something is wrong with you. Second problem is thought in the first place, but that's another story .


----------

